

On Languages: Perspectives on Programming Language Choice - superfamicom
http://marccull.com/2014/09/13/on-languages/

======
dllthomas
I commend the exercise! In terms of sampling points in programming-space, I
often recommend Prolog, though I think that might not be well suited to your
goals here (you're not likely to run into a managerial situation where someone
is pushing it...). Two things that probably belongs on either kind of list
would be Haskell and some sort of Lisp.

~~~
Corrado
I think Lisp is a great language and every programmer should at least glance
at it. It can really change the way your brain works (in a good way).

I would probably also add Rust to the list. Its slowly replacing Go in my mind
for system level things. :/

------
bluesnowmonkey
It's a little bit pedantic, but Ruby on Rails, Node.js, and Arduino are not
programming languages. Also, C/C++ is not one language but two. But I don't
suppose that detracts from the value of the exercise.

